# Smoked Chicken Wings -3ways w-pics



## chisoxjim (Mar 28, 2010)

Smoking some chicken wings for he early game today.  Going to smoke them, then toss them on the Weber kettle to crisp em' up.

My rub applied right before putting them on the lower rack of the WSM.  

Gonna coat some with a korean wing sauce I made,  some with a basic texas Pete & butter sauce, and some plain.

Using RO lump, and hickory

wings on the WSM:




more pics to follow


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 28, 2010)

It all sounds really good there jim. So I guee I'll have to stop back in for the finished product.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 28, 2010)

what Im fixin to be drinking..  pineapple infused Grey Goose:



I also mentioned the chix is on the bottom rack,  a chuckie resides on the top rack of the WSM:


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh boy its going to be a good day. Smoking and boozing. Maybe not such a good tomorrow but at least today will be good. haha


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 28, 2010)

lol,  Im not much of a vodka drinker(more bourbon & tequila), but I had a couple shots of the pineapple vodka and it was good.

wings were even better.  Ghe korean sauced wings were the favorite.  The finishing them on the kettle really packs some flavor, and crisps the skin.  pics downloading now.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 28, 2010)

the korean sauced wings were the best wings I have ever done/eaten.  the smoking then grilling is the trick.  Plus that korean sauce with the serrano peppers, and loads of hot sauce, garlic, ginger, etc is popping.

wings on the weber kettle:



texas pete style/korean style/plain:



close up of the korean sauced, and t-pete:






thanks for looking,  still got a chuckie doing its thing on the WSM.


----------



## polishmeat (Mar 28, 2010)

Great looking chix man! 

With the brand you're drinking, you will not have any issues with a hangover lol -sounds really good together with the pineapple.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks martin.   the wings were a really good snack, and the vodka has been good as well.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Mar 28, 2010)

Everytime I see wings I get hungy!  I really like the looks of the korean wings!  Do you have a certain recipe that you would like to share?  (Stomach rumbling)


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 28, 2010)

korean wing sauce is:



sweet, and then an afterkick of heat.


----------



## denver dave (Mar 28, 2010)

I prefer Belvedere but won't turn down Grey Goose. Them wings look real go to.


----------



## meateater (Mar 28, 2010)

Great looking wings, the sesame seeds add that crunch!


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 28, 2010)

Lookin very good and Grey Goose aint bad either.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2010)

Great lookin' Chicken Jim---ALL three!


Bearcarver


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks folks,

I did the korean style double deep fried before, and while they were good, they are no match for the smoked then grilled version.


----------



## disbe81 (Apr 4, 2010)

Please tell me you used those vodka infused pineapple rings to make a nice blended drink! Pina Colada perhaps?


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 4, 2010)

Had to take this recipe down, Jim. Those looked amazing! What temp, or how long, did ya take the wings to on the smoker?


----------



## miamirick (Apr 4, 2010)

great looking wings there jim
i guess when there is a wing throwdown we know the winner


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 5, 2010)

actually just drank the vodka straight up.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 5, 2010)

wings were on for about 90 minutes,  tested one for doneness before I finished them on the grill.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks Rick,  my wife loves chicken wings,  gotta keep her happy so I can do ris as oftern as I like


----------



## pandemonium (Apr 9, 2010)

do you have details to how you made the sauce? like do you heat it up or anything?
Thanks


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 9, 2010)

other than the sesame seeds I toasted in a sautee pan the ingredients were straight from the fridge.  Quick and easy.  I use a Melindas XXXX habanero sauce, and Shark Sririacha.


----------



## pandemonium (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks i am gonna make them this weekend


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 9, 2010)

I might as well,  got some of that sauce left in the fridge..


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 11, 2010)

not gonna start a new thread, but I have some wings on the bottom rack of the WSM right now.  gonna do these 2-ways,  some of the leftover Korean sauced, and some plain(for my daughter).

Cut the wings into drummies & wings,  tossed some of my rub on, and tossed them in the WSM,  Ill let them go about 1.45 hours then finish them on the kettle then sauce.

prepped:



on the bottom rack:



more pics shortly,  i love these korean style wings.  sweet n' hot


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 11, 2010)

Those are some great looking wings you got there Jim...


----------



## pandemonium (Apr 11, 2010)

just made the sauce, gonna smoke wings soon, i couldn't find those kind of peppers anywhere so i used jalapeno, i hope that doesn't change the flavor.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 11, 2010)

serranos are just a tad hotter than jalapenos,  you could just use extra jalapenos,  I bet your will turn out good.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 11, 2010)

finished wings,  crisped on the kettle and sauced and tossed.  nice..


----------



## wingrider1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice,,,,thanks for the specs for the sauce. going to try them soon


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 11, 2010)

no problem,  if you have any questions let me know.  I just dont enjoy "buffalo style wings after using this korean variety.  just so many levels of flavor and heat.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 12, 2010)

I think I'll try a batch tomorrow. They look so tasty! Thanks a bunch for the sauce recipe


----------



## ak1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jim, How long does the sauce keep in the fridge?


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 15, 2010)

the only things in there to worry about are the garlic, peppers, and lemon juice.  I would go about 2 weeks max and you should be ok.  

After 2 weeks the flavors were really good.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 15, 2010)

I made a batch two weekends ago.  I had some sauce left over and i thougt "this is way to good to throw away" so I kept it and made another batch last weekend.  I think it was even better because all the flavors really got a chance to meld.  One thing though, I would leave the sesame seeds out if you are making a batch to store and just add them when you sauce the wings.  

Props to you Jim for coming up with this.  I don't think I'll ever eat wings out at a restaurant again.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks,

good call on the sesame seeds,  they do lose a little of that crunch.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks.

I'm going to make a batch today.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 15, 2010)

nice...  Im jealous, 

 I got a can of ravioli waiting for my lunch..


----------



## ak1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Throw some of your wing sauce on it. It'll taste better


----------



## ak1 (Apr 15, 2010)

One question, before I start the sauce? How fine should I cut the peppers & garlic?


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 15, 2010)

I pulse mine in the food processor,  minced.


----------



## mcmelik (Apr 15, 2010)

Damn I love wings. Been making them for years. I think I am going to give the Korean sauce a try. I usually just season them up throw them on the smoker and let them go. Nice job !!


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks, 

my wife is a big fan of wings, so I am always making them, I originally did this version for a deep fried version, and thought it would work.  Now its one of my favorites.


----------



## mcmelik (Apr 15, 2010)

one question....what the heck is Shark brand Sriracha ????


----------



## ak1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## ak1 (Apr 15, 2010)

It's a type of hot sauce from Thailand.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sriracha_sauce


----------



## mcmelik (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks.....I have never heard of it


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 15, 2010)

You can get Sriracha at walmart in the Asian food section.  I'm not sure of the brand but it's in a clear squeeze bottle with a green top.  I love that stuff!!


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 15, 2010)

shark sriracha is a brand of sriracha actually made in Thailand - no additives, only peppers, salt,water, garlic,sugar and vinegar,

the more common/avaialable "Rooster" Sriracha @ Walmart, etc. is made in California(lots of additives - potassium sorbate, sodium bisulfite, xantham gum). even with all the additives/preservatives I have a bottle in the fridge.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Damn! I just made the sauce!!!!!!! Holy Crap, that is tasty
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














































I'm gonna try this on ribs!


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 20, 2010)

how did the wings turn out for you?


----------



## ak1 (Apr 20, 2010)

I never used it on home made wings. That night my wife brought some wings home from the store. They were plain so I threw some sauce on them, and they were good.

Last night I tried the sauce on some true baby backs, and it worked
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've got some wings in the smoker right now, and will be throwing some sauce on them in a few hrs.

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 20, 2010)

the ribs sound darn good,  maybe Ill try that myself.


----------



## herkysprings (Apr 20, 2010)

What rub did you use? Salt n Pepper, or seasoning salt / something else?


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 20, 2010)

my own recipe basic bbq rub I use on pork and chicken.   cant give that recipe out though.


----------



## deserttoad (Apr 20, 2010)

Gonna whip some of these up this afternoon, be my first ever thunderstorm smoke!

What wood are ya'll using? Only 90 minutes, perhaps mesquite would be good. Or maybe a mix of hickory and apple.....Hmmm......

My mouth is watering already!


----------



## ak1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yup! they were good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Any how, here's a pic of the wings on the Char-griller;


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2010)

How long and what temp did you smoke the wings at.  I want to do some but haven't had the chance yet.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm gonna give the wings at least 2 hrs on the smoker, then will crisp them up over direct heat. 
As for rub, I use my own blend.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 20, 2010)

it was about 90 minutes,  knowing I was going to finish them on the grill for about 15 minutes I took them til they were just done.

Fuel was lump and hickory

temp was about 250 on the bottom rack of the WSM, finished over lump on the weber kettle to crisp the skin.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's a pic of the TBS coming off the smoker


----------



## lordbodom (Aug 4, 2011)

These look delicious! i couldnt find the sauce recipe though? can you please post what exactly went in the sauce?


----------

